# guns



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

We pretty much all have guns in here as part of our preps..Im always buying and selling..Im looking at a Rocky Point Guns AR ..but I dont know anything about them...anyone one here own one or know anything about them ?..just trying to find out if they have any problems or something before I make up my mind on getting one


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Talking about guns in relation to hunting is ok, but, talking about guns for the sake of talking about guns needs to be done on our sister site. Just a reminder ... 

Bummer, I know ... but rules are rules.

Thanks


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

oops:

Link didn't post ... :gaah: ... here we go ... sister site

http://www.firearmstalk.com/forums/


----------



## TwoHoot (Feb 17, 2011)

I didn't know about the "sister site" for gun talk. I do think it is a good idea since gun talk often gets bogged down in details and personal preference.

I am new here and haven't found "Home" or "About" pages that tell me the rules or who runs and sponsors the site. The absence of advertising indicates someone is donating quite a bit of time and a t least a little money.

Can someone point me in the right direction to know the Who, What and Why of this forum?

Cordially,
TwoHoot


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I never fired one of those, but I have fired a few different Colts and Rock Rivers. Both where good. The Colt felt a little, I don't know, "tighter" but the RR was much more affordable and grouped just as well. For the money, I'd get a RR and extra ammo over the Colt. If you have ever fired a Scattergun and a plain jane 870 or driven a new car compared to one with 200,000 miles, then you know what I mean by tighter. Then both get the job done, but one feels smoother getting there.

Only hunting talk? What about this 3 page thread ? 
Opinions on SKS
I've been looking at an SKS model at a surplus store in Onieda, and I was wondering if anyone had expirience with them, as in reliability, accuracy, and ease to use.
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f32/opinions-sks-3564/


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

I didnt know about the gun rules either..my bad..and Im in the firearmstalk thing too..I didnt know it was a sister site to this one..live and learn


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

nj_m715 said:


> I never fired one of those, but I have fired a few different Colts and Rock Rivers. Both where good. The Colt felt a little, I don't know, "tighter" but the RR was much more affordable and grouped just as well. For the money, I'd get a RR and extra ammo over the Colt. If you have ever fired a Scattergun and a plain jane 870 or driven a new car compared to one with 200,000 miles, then you know what I mean by tighter. Then both get the job done, but one feels smoother getting there.
> 
> Only hunting talk? What about this 3 page thread ?
> Opinions on SKS
> ...


I can only tell you what I was told. 

Rules are in the sticky on livestock-hunting-fishing section

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f15/rules-guidelines-livestock-hunting-fishing-3352/


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

TwoHoot said:


> I didn't know about the "sister site" for gun talk. I do think it is a good idea since gun talk often gets bogged down in details and personal preference.
> 
> I am new here and haven't found "Home" or "About" pages that tell me the rules or who runs and sponsors the site. The absence of advertising indicates someone is donating quite a bit of time and a t least a little money.
> 
> ...


The hunting rules are posted as a sticky in that section, the same goes for politics and religion.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

nj_m715, because you asked, the general rules for the forum are listed in the Website Comments and Suggestions section. The message was posted almost a year ago and currently has 260 views. Quick-link to the thread is: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f45/standard-rules-guidelines-preparedsociety-5866/

Many sections also have specific rules posted and there is always a quick-link to our sister-site of FireArmsTalk.com in the HomeSecurity / Personal Security section.

The short version about why the SKS thread has continued on is because the SKS can be used as a hunting-rifle. I know a couple of hunters here in Canada that use them. Personally, I use a rifle made in 1942 to hunt deer.

azurevirus, PreparedSociety.com was spun-off from our first forum, JeepForum.com and is hosted on the same server-farm right beside all of our sister-sites including CityProfile.com, HomeBrewTalk.com, TwoSpoke.com and many more. As certain topics become known to us, we tend to create another forum to deal with those kinds of subjects ....


----------



## ra5451 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Sister Site*

Andi,

Your sister doesn't even know you! Have you met her?

http://www.firearmstalk.com/forums/f2/hi-42794/#post508907


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

ra5451 said:


> Andi,
> 
> Your sister doesn't even know you! Have you met her?
> 
> http://www.firearmstalk.com/forums/f2/hi-42794/#post508907


If you asking me if I'm a member of firearmstalk ... I am not. Talking about guns 24/7 is not my thing ... but to each their own.  I'm lucky to have time for one forum.

Like NaeKid said ... PreparedSociety.com was spun-off from our first forum, JeepForum.com and is hosted on the same server-farm right beside all of our sister-sites including CityProfile.com, HomeBrewTalk.com, TwoSpoke.com and many more. As certain topics become known to us, we tend to create another forum to deal with those kinds of subjects.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Like NaeKid said ... PreparedSociety.com was spun-off from our first forum, JeepForum.com and is hosted on the same server-farm right beside all of our sister-sites including CityProfile.com, HomeBrewTalk.com, TwoSpoke.com and many more. As certain topics become known to us, we tend to create another forum to deal with those kinds of subjects.


Why arent these on the links page?

Just sayin.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Immolatus - looks like I have some work to do ...


----------



## ra5451 (Mar 11, 2011)

HI Andi

I saw that you mentioned that Firearmstalk was our sister site. When I introduced my self over there they had no idea that they had a sister site..That's what I was gettin at. But now I understand...



*Andi said:


> If you asking me if I'm a member of firearmstalk ... I am not. Talking about guns 24/7 is not my thing ... but to each their own.  I'm lucky to have time for one forum.
> 
> Like NaeKid said ... PreparedSociety.com was spun-off from our first forum, JeepForum.com and is hosted on the same server-farm right beside all of our sister-sites including CityProfile.com, HomeBrewTalk.com, TwoSpoke.com and many more. As certain topics become known to us, we tend to create another forum to deal with those kinds of subjects.


----------



## ra5451 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry for opening a can of worms Andi :gaah:


----------

